# The Quiz Report - NADAC Agility



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Wow, looks like your gonna be busy, how exciting!! Sounds like he did really well, well done to you and the boy wonder! Can't wait to see some dressed up pics, sound like lots of fun!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I can look forward to many reports in the future. LOL Now get those pictures posted.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow you and Quiz are going to be busy..Congrats on the Q's it is so fun..oh my pulled for the start line "blast" been there, done that rofl..I love when they start testing you ..good luck this weekend. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh yeah... I forgot to add...

On one of his qualifying Jumpers runs, he ran 6.47 yards per second! We ran the course clean in 15.2 seconds!

SMOKIN'!

-S


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great results!.How about some pictures or videos!.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> Great results!.How about some pictures or videos!.


Just added pictures to another thread! Video will come in a few days!

Thanks!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> We're back at an ASCA Agility show this weekend. They have day-of obedience entries, so I might get a wild hair and toss him in the obdience ring... not sure yet.
> 
> Oct 27-28 -- ASCA Agility
> Nov 3-4 -- John Rogerson Canine Biathlon Challenge
> ...



Oh, boy! Go for it! Quiz is what, four, now? I think he's old enough, LOL. Are you really going to do four OB trials in two days with him? You are a brave soul!

I can't wait to hear your OB reports!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, you and Quiz are great!

Sounds like you're going to have fun, but we're going to miss you at the VHOC trial  But training chickens with Bob Bailey will be awesome too!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> Oh, boy! Go for it! Quiz is what, four, now? I think he's old enough, LOL. Are you really going to do four OB trials in two days with him? You are a brave soul!
> 
> I can't wait to hear your OB reports!


He's almost four... and YES, I'm going to show him in all four shows... and my guess is that by the 4th show, he'll FINALLY settle down! That dog is gonna show like a livewire, that's for sure!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Congrats, you and Quiz are great!
> 
> Sounds like you're going to have fun, but we're going to miss you at the VHOC trial  But training chickens with Bob Bailey will be awesome too!


We're gonna miss being there too. It's only the second time in eight years that I'll have missed that show. The first was also for a seminar -- John Rogerson in San Francisco...

Crossing our fingers that you and Dusty finish your MACH at VHOC! You'd better bring your bar out on a Thursday then so we can sign it!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> He's almost four... and YES, I'm going to show him in all four shows... and my guess is that by the 4th show, he'll FINALLY settle down! That dog is gonna show like a livewire, that's for sure!


AWESOME! And "livewire" is a GREAT thing! Those are the most thrilling to watch!!!!  

I hope we get video from your official OB debut!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep that's when I hope we'll finish his MACH. I haven't been able to spend much time with dogs lately, but he's a good boy anyways. And I'll be sure to bring the bar to class.

I want video of Quiz's shows too!


----------

